# moving white dots on the glass?



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

This morning while doing a head count for the fry, I noticed what looked like a little white dot moving on the glass? I really could not tell if it was really something alive or maybe an air bubble from the filter? Any idea what it could be????


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Did you add any live plants recently?..............Hard to say without a pic, but maybe you had snails eggs hitch hike in on a new plant?..........Do you only see one, or is there quite a few of them?


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Was not able to get a picture, it was on the glass in back of all the plastic plants that I have in the tank for the fry. It was so tiny and moved so fast that I really could not tell if it was just air or something moving. I will look again closely when I get home from work. It did not look like eggs as it moved ( almost like it darted from one place to another).... Sorry if I am not explaining it good enough. Again, I will check when I get home.

Thanks again


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

if its moving fast, then its not a snail of any kind........Might be some type of copepod..................no need to be worried if thats what it is..........the fish in your tank will find them as a tasty snack!............How are your fry doing?


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

What is a copepod?? My fry are doing great, I finally saw them eating yesterday. They are so cute!!!! 
The other fish are not constantly stalking them so hopefully they will make it.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Basically, freshwater copepods are freshwater plankton.


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Are they harmful, are they caused by something I did wrong, will the fish eat them, do they populate? sorry for so many quesitons but I looked it up and did not find much info.

Thanks much


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

If what your seeing in your tank is a copepod, they are harmless to your fish and will be eaten by your fish as a snack......From what i read about them, if you have them in your tank, its a sign of good water quality and its nothing to be concerned about


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, so I just spent at least 30 minutes staring at the tank and of course I did not see the white thing again. It does look like I have more fry than I thought more like 6-8. I initially thought it was 4-5. I cant get over how cute they are!!!!

I will do my routing partial water change tomorrow and make sure to get a good luck at the glass....

Thanks again.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't see copepods moving on the glass. What I am thinking here is limpet.


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Lupin said:


> I can't see copepods moving on the glass. What I am thinking here is limpet.


Are you saying you think it is limpet as in snails on the glass. Where would they come from? It was a tiny speck so I could not see it good but it did look like it was moving. I have not seen it again yet.

Thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

If it is indeed a tiny speck crawling on the glass, that's a limpet. They can hitchhike on anything especially plants. Only overfeeding would cause them to overpopulate otherwise I'd leave them alone.


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

I dont have any live plants and have not added anything new to the tank. What is a limpet?? I have been feeding twice a day so the fry get to eat enough but only very small amounts. I have also upped the partial water change to 2 times a week to make up for the extra feeding. Should I do anything different???


----------

